# interior alarm



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

just wondering if i understand this correctly, the base alarm only covers open doors, hood, trunk and battery, and there is an option for an ultrasonic alarm which monitors the interior as well as car tilt

do the mk2 tt's have a switch somewhere to enable/disable the interior alarm monitoring, if not, how can i check if i have this option, leaving window opening and sticking hand inside?

thx


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

on my TTS it's on the drivers door shut / edge


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Ikon66 said:


> on my TTS it's on the drivers door shut / edge


Same on my MY12 TDi Sline.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

All TTs have the same alarm system which includes interior motion detection. You can disable vehicle motion detection and the interior alarm from switches in the car. They are documented in the manual. [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

i'm from canada, got the first ttrs here, doesn't look like the new tt's get the interior alarm here, the mk1's did

where are the sensors, in the mirror? i see these 2 "bumps" on my dash near the windshield, the passenger one blinks red when the car is locked, i assumed those were the ultrasonic sensors, but i have also heard they might be located in the rear view mirror


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The interior alarm sensors are in the panel above the mirror where the interior lights are.

The door switches can only be seen/operated when the door is open.


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

anyone mind posting pics of the switches and sensors

i am wondering if retrofit will be easy

thx


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

suffeks said:


> anyone mind posting pics of the switches and sensors
> 
> i am wondering if retrofit will be easy
> 
> thx


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

thanks!

well i def don't have the switch in the door, however the light panel looks to have the sensors??


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

so i tried enabling interior monitoring with vagcom, got a 01135 fault (no sensors), i will try to pull that console out and see whats behind it, i wonder if its easy to just buy one with the sensors in it and it works PnP style, or will i need extra wiring and ecu


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

here we go, more pics, there seem things in the outer holes, however not the inside ones... ideas? i don't suppose someone could take similar pics of theirs?

edit: the outside items are MICs for handsfree i figured out, so are the holes towards the inside where the motion sensors should be?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

suffeks said:


> edit: so are the holes towards the inside where the motion sensors should be?


Correct; and as you've no doubt noticed Audi do not fit any wiring for electrical equipments that are not fitted to the car.


----------



## suffeks (Jun 16, 2010)

yes it would be much easier if somehow it used existing wiring, otherwise would have to run a cable to the convenience module... has anyone here tried retrofitting? i guess not if you guys are saying its a standard item in the uk. i dont suppose anyone can take theirs out and take pics for comparison and provide some part numbers??


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi suffeks, apologies for what I said earlier as I did not notice you were not in the UK where here all models are the same. I've seen photos of that module before on here and it definitely looked more populated than yours. As mentioned the inner areas are where the sensors go. If you do a Google site search to do with microphones you may find some as there have been illustrations previously of people swapping the microphone from one side to the other to get better clarity.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Hope these help -


----------



## TTOWNER. (Mar 3, 2011)

pretty interesting. 
the 08 3.2 v6 doesn't have any switches in the doors for the interior sensors..
so, what are the alarm specs and features on our 3.2 v6's then?

anyone have any info on that?


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

TTOWNER. said:


> pretty interesting.
> the 08 3.2 v6 doesn't have any switches in the doors for the interior sensors..
> so, what are the alarm specs and features on our 3.2 v6's then?
> 
> anyone have any info on that?


The switches may be built into the door locking mechanism as I suspect it is on the MY12 models.


----------

